# Executive MBA - options for Part-time or Distance Learning



## OhPinchy (21 Feb 2009)

I'm looking into doing an MBA and am working full-time so my options are either part-time attendance in person or distance learning.

I'm interested in doing the standard MBA from a management perspective as opposed to a specialised MBA though the broader the set of elective modules within it the better. I'm 28 and have 2 years IT freelancing in/after college (1st class hons degree in Computer Science from TCD), followed by 5 years experience in management consultancy and 2 years as a senior business manager in operations for a large multi-national. Message from GM is I should be looking to make Director level within 5 years so getting an MBA under the belt would be a smart move at this stage.

This thread had some very good info though it's 2 years old at this stage and the title suggests a separate topic so I thought it best to post a new thread.

From looking around on the web it seems UCD Smurfit school is the best option for a part-time MBA over 2 years. Problem is it looks like next available space is for September 2010. TCD seem to only do a one-year full-time course with no part-time option available - is that correct?

I do like the idea of distance learning but am concerned that it might not hold the same gravitas as a normal part-time Executive MBA and that it offers less interaction with classmates (which is always called out as a highlight of an MBA). But it may well be the right fit for me so I looked into some options and it seems the best are:

Open University: triple accreditation, sample material and structure looks great, flexibility to do it over 2.5, 3, or 3.5 years. Some great feedback on it from students online but I wonder how it is regarded by employers? I have no plans to leave my company but would still like to ensure the MBA enhances my CV as much as possible. If anyone on here has an OU MBA and is still around the site, I'd love to hear how they have found the qualification has been received in the marketplace (particularly how recruiters treat it - have seen comments that they can be excessively dismissive of it).

Bradford university (through RDI): both the main accreditations (EQUIS, AMBA), seems to have flexible start-dates, 2 year course, get the same qualification as doing it part-time in person, well ranked business school, sample materials look a bit more old-style formal content but not a major concern.

 looks like a really excellent distance learning program over 24 months....only problem is they require 'six years suitable managerial experience' which I don't quite have, though my last 2 years have a genuinely very high level of managerial responsibility. It seems this would be the perfect course for me....I'll call them next week but wanted to check if anyone has thoughts on how rigid they would be on that requirement?

It's a bit of a minefield out there trying to weed out the strong courses from the fluff so I'm all ears for any suggestions or tips anyone has! Thanks.


----------



## oosoom (22 Feb 2009)

In my opinion they are not too rigid. The University of Durham also offers an MBA through distance learning and like Manchester they are placed within the top 100 MBA programmes.


----------



## decus (22 Feb 2009)

Maybe [broken link removed] on Irish Management Institute will be interesting for you.


----------



## cmartin (22 Feb 2009)

I started the MBA with OUBS in November 2006 and I have never looked back. Like you I was sceptical at first, but the flexibility, the triple accreditation and the course material swayed me. You get to interact with students from all over the World at the Residential Schools and via the online forum. I have just returned from 3 days of Resi School in Brussels and the tutors were excellent. I believe the OU will be marketing the Business School separately from other OU courses in the future. I certainly have not experienced any negative bias by employer or others in doing the OUBS MBA. I have met many Irish students doing this MBA over the last few years. Hoping to finish this October. Hope this helps.


----------



## OhPinchy (22 Feb 2009)

That does help cmartin, thanks a lot. What is the main form of interaction with the other students outside of the residential sessions - is in a discussion forum like this or do you talk in conference calls/video calls? If it's just the forum, how does it work in practice - is it genuinely beneficial or so so? Would be great to hear there is really productive interaction/discussions with other students as that would address one of the main downsides of distance learning somewhat.

In terms of expenses, are there any other materials outside of those covered in the module fees that you need to cover, and roughly how much do the residential schools add to the total expenditure (just want to get a rough estimate of total cost)?

Thanks decus for the Henley/IMI tip - that looks like a very interesting option also - will call them to discuss further. Do you know anyone with experience of that course and is it essentially the same experience and qualification as attending Henley directly (which seems to have an excellent reputation)?


----------



## decus (23 Feb 2009)

Yes, I know someone, actually a lot of them from my learning group . I've started Henley course few months ago. Course is combination of workshops (some of them in UK, some of them on IMI) and distance learning. They have good infrastructure, you can ask questions online, and they encourage learning in the learning group too... Materials are up to date, interesting ... So far I’m happy. I don’t know how it is with Henley directly, but their distance learning programme has good reputation. If you need more information send me a PM and I will come back to you.


----------



## OhPinchy (24 Feb 2009)

decus said:


> Yes, I know someone, actually a lot of them from my learning group . I've started Henley course few months ago. Course is combination of workshops (some of them in UK, some of them on IMI) and distance learning. They have good infrastructure, you can ask questions online, and they encourage learning in the learning group too... Materials are up to date, interesting ... So far I’m happy. I don’t know how it is with Henley directly, but their distance learning programme has good reputation. If you need more information send me a PM and I will come back to you.


 
Cheers for that decus - I'll be in touch!


----------



## HouseHunter (17 Mar 2009)

I am currently considering the executive MBA at Dublin Business School because the attendence required facilitates my working life i.e. 2 evenings per week 6.30-9.30pm and occassional weekends. It is also relatively cheap compared to other options.

I have two primary concerns a) the reputation of this course, and b) do you get what you pay for?

Has anyone done the DBS programme? What did you think and how is the reputation of the programme received?

On a general issue, can anyone advise on how many hours you need to spend per week on a part-time option?

Many thanks


----------



## Square Mile (18 Mar 2009)

Hi

One tip.  Ensure that whatever MBA you choose, regardless of the delivery mechanism, is accredited by the AMBA.

Check the AMBA website for membership.

SM


----------



## jrewing (18 Mar 2009)

duplicate


----------



## jrewing (18 Mar 2009)

OhPinchy said:


> looks like a really excellent distance learning program over 24 months....only problem is they require 'six years suitable managerial experience' which I don't quite have, though my last 2 years have a genuinely very high level of managerial responsibility. It seems this would be the perfect course for me....I'll call them next week but wanted to check if anyone has thoughts on how rigid they would be on that requirement?


 
I'm in my 4th semester of the Manchester MBA (total of 30 months + project), and I can confirm that they are not stricty on the requirement for managerial experience. In fact, I started it age 30 and was one of the eldest in the class (majority aged 27/28). Believe me, you sound well qualified for this course.

The quality of the workshops is generally good, but depends on the module (1 x 6-day workshop per semester) and there is plenty of interaction via the online fora. 

PM me if you need any detailed info.


----------



## BigG (19 Mar 2009)

Hi all,
I too am interested in doing an MBA and the distance learning option appeaals to me but i'm just not sure if i will be diligent enough to keep to a certain study rota, I will more than likely end up cramming like crazy to meet deadlines as this is the way i was all through college. Is the workload as big and as tough as everyone says?


----------



## carol.walsh (13 Apr 2009)

The part time option in Smurfit commences every year ie next start date is september 2009. 
Im currently studying the full time option and would highly recommend it. It's very good life learning, and very good for someone with a technical background to get to grips with all the financial and management side of things. 
Hope this is of some help.


----------



## OhPinchy (14 Apr 2009)

Just saw this post and realised I hadn't come back on this with an update.

I've decided to apply for the 3 year part-time Henley MBA through the IMI as linked by decus above. It's a blended learning model with classroom sessions at least every 6 weeks during semesters so there'll be a strong element of teamwork and collaboration in it. Rest of the time is done through distance learning and I like the balance and flexibility that offers.

I will also be moving into a new job soon and the course starts in October so spreading the workload (and costs) over 3 years instead of cramming it into 2 with Smurfit will better suit my circumstances.

It's been a tough decision to make given the very strong options out there from Smurfit and the likes of Manchester, Open University etc. on the distance learning side. The Henley MBA via IMI just feels right for me so here's hoping it works out.

Now....gotta go enjoy a few months of a leisurely summer before the MBA madness kicks in!

Thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## help_me (8 Feb 2010)

Hi OhPinchy,
I'm thinking to enrol into IMI Henley nov 2010. 
I would like to get feed back from
 you.
Do you do most of the studying yourself( been out of college for very long!)
I would like to know about distance study & study group.
How does it all blend in togather? 
Is it possible to chat with your study group / you.
Thanks.


----------



## Corcaigh abu (8 Feb 2010)

This might not help but i think it is worth saying that i think heading back to college to get further education was one of the best steps i ever took.  Job prospects improved - granted - but the interaction with people who had similar interests but very different opinions was great.  I think the interaction made it for me so would probably recommend you try to get one with some interaction.


----------



## camel (9 Feb 2010)

I'd also be interested in hearing how you're getting on. Looks like a good mix of distance and classroom, and Henley look very respected. Also, anyone know of companies that hire people with the intention of putting them through the MBA? I have no idea where people find 20 odd grand to fund doing these courses so I'd have to go a different route...


----------

